
Supercomputers find a way of making 'imitation graphene' from salt - jonbaer
http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2016/07/supercomputers-find-way-of-making.html
======
dalke
The text from nextbigfuture is a copy of the press release at
[http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2016-07/miop-
sfa07291...](http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2016-07/miop-
sfa072916.php) .

That in turn is a subset of the original press release at
[https://mipt.ru/english/news/physicists_use_supercomputers_t...](https://mipt.ru/english/news/physicists_use_supercomputers_to_find_a_way_of_making_imitation_graphene_from_salt)
. Which also contains more information.

I suggest the link be updated to
[https://mipt.ru/english/news/physicists_use_supercomputers_t...](https://mipt.ru/english/news/physicists_use_supercomputers_to_find_a_way_of_making_imitation_graphene_from_salt)
.

The actual paper is 10.1021/acs.jpclett.6b01214 . I was interested in knowing
what supercomputer they used. According to the acknowledgements:

> Calculations were made on 'Chebyshev' and 'Lomonosov' supercomputers of the
> Moscow State University for the possibility of using a cluster computer for
> our simulations and on the supercomputer cluster "Cherry" provided by the
> Materials Modeling and Development Laboratory at NUST "MISIS" (supported via
> the Grant from the Ministry of Education and Science of the Russian
> Federation No. 14.Y26.31.0005).

[http://www.t-platforms.com/solutions/completed/chebyshev-
sup...](http://www.t-platforms.com/solutions/completed/chebyshev-
supercomputer.html) and
[http://www.t-platforms.com/solutions/completed/lomonosov-
sup...](http://www.t-platforms.com/solutions/completed/lomonosov-
supercomputer.html) give details of the first two machines. Indeed, they are
high-end machines.

------
jcbeard
Yet another reason to fund bigger and badder supercomputers :). No self
interest here, none whatsoever.

